# Can you use the same DirectTV account at multiple addresses?



## ZildjianKX (Aug 16, 2006)

Say that you own two homes, house A and house B.
If you have a DirectTV dish and receiver at both houses, with one account and one access card, can you take the access card with you when you travel between the homes and use your service at both places?

Other questions are:
1. Is an access card "binded" to just one receiver (if so, could you just take the receive with you when you travel between homes)
2. Is this against DirectTV's terms of service?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ZildjianKX said:


> Say that you own two homes, house A and house B.
> If you have a DirectTV dish and receiver at both houses, with one account and one access card, can you take the access card with you when you travel between the homes and use your service at both places?
> 
> Other questions are:
> ...


Yes the access card is bound to one reciver.

Yes doing what you are asking is against th DirecTV contract.



Oh and Welcome to the forum


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

It's against a contract? I don't see the difference between that or using my receiver in my RV when I travel, which many of us do regularly. DirecTV had no issue with my using it in an RV.


----------



## ZildjianKX (Aug 16, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Yes the access card is bound to one reciver.
> 
> Yes doing what you are asking is against th DirecTV contract.
> 
> ...


Many thanks 

Probably a dumb question, but once you have an access card and a receiver, you can't just go out and buy a new receiver and pop your access card into it?

How exactly does someone go about upgrading receivers then if access cards are bound to one receiver?

Thanks.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

jfalkingham said:


> It's against a contract? I don't see the difference between that or using my receiver in my RV when I travel, which many of us do regularly. DirecTV had no issue with my using it in an RV.


I'm just telling you what the rules say. It's not allowed, this doesn't mean it's not done it just means it's against the rules.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ZildjianKX said:


> Many thanks
> 
> Probably a dumb question, but once you have an access card and a receiver, you can't just go out and buy a new receiver and pop your access card into it?
> 
> ...


No problem at all 

When you get a new receiver it will come with a new access card. Also if I understand corretly if your access has been in use by you and you get a different receiver and you shut off the old one that DirecTV can marry your access card to the new receiver. I may be wrong about this and am sure I will be corrected if I am. I just recall reading that on the forums.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

If you really want, you can take that receiver with you to the other location and hook it up to the dish and it should work fine. I just wouldn't plug it into a phone line. Also, if you get another receiver, you can hook it up at location B and again don't plug it into a phone line and there should be no problem. I am sure it is against there rules but I have seen tons of people do this with no problems.


----------



## ZildjianKX (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the great comments.

Instead of moving the receiver each time, I guess I could pay $5 a month and get a 2nd receiver at the house and just permanently move that one to the other house?

That should work fine too, right?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

ZildjianKX said:


> Thanks for all the great comments.
> 
> Instead of moving the receiver each time, I guess I could pay $5 a month and get a 2nd receiver at the house and just permanently move that one to the other house?
> 
> That should work fine too, right?


That should work. Just don't say anything to them about having it at a diferrent location.


----------



## ZildjianKX (Aug 16, 2006)

Last two questions, I promise 

1. So it would probably be a bad idea to get a DVR DirectTV receiver if someone did this, since it has to phone home and they could figure out where the receiver is?

2. With the new DirectTV receiver leasing policy, if you spend $400 on a HR20-700 HD DVR and cancel your service after 2 years, they take the receiver back, right?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

ZildjianKX said:


> Last two questions, I promise
> 
> 1. So it would probably be a bad idea to get a DVR DirectTV receiver if someone did this, since it has to phone home and they could figure out where the receiver is?
> 
> 2. With the new DirectTV receiver leasing policy, if you spend $400 on a HR20-700 HD DVR and cancel your service after 2 years, they take the receiver back, right?


No problem!

1. I am not sure, I think the new DVR (R15) only needs the phone line with it is first hooked up. After that I don't think it needs it. It would only need it if you order PPV. But, I am not for sure and I am sure someone will let you know.

2. Yes they will want the reciver back. That is what I understand from what I have read on these threads.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

mhayes70 said:


> No problem!
> 
> 1. I am not sure, I think the new DVR (R15) only needs the phone line with it is first hooked up. After that I don't think it needs it. It would only need it if you order PPV. But, I am not for sure and I am sure someone will let you know.
> 
> 2. Yes they will want the reciver back. That is what I understand from what I have read on these threads.


The only time the R15 needs a phone line is if you want to get PPV from it. Outside of that it never needs one. The older Tivo models needed it for setup.


----------

